# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Possible pec tear

## Testie

I was benching last week and felt a strong pain on the left side of my chest on the 3rd rep, I involuntary let out a squelch like a little girl as I racked it. It was sore for a couple of days and there is surface bruising. There doesnt appear to be any roll back in the muscle. I dont see myself getting surgery or anything like this but definitely dont want to damage it more. Has anyone else been through this and been able to train lighter chest moves and recover over time?

Thank you

----------


## kelkel

Personally I've not had a pec tear but pretty much everything else (hams, bi, delt, calf). I strongly recommend seeing an ortho to determine the extent of the damage. He can do an ultrasound to get a good idea of it. Not the clearest pic like an MRI but better than nothing. 

Just don't make it worse.

----------


## Testie

I have an appointment with an orthopedic next week, it sucks because I was starting to feel strong again but a lesson learned.

----------


## Testie

I have an appointment with an orthopedic next week, it sucks because I was starting to feel strong again but a lesson learned.

----------


## kelkel

You will bounce back. There's always hurdles in this game.

----------


## Testie

Made a strong natural recovery and a valuable lesson learned on form and warm up. The muscle seems to have healed “tighter” so I do multiple stretches throughout the day. Added a little Dbol to my Trt not sure if that helped with the healing but I have been battling shoulder pain since I’ve been back in the gym and it’s miraculously gone away as well!

----------

